# JFrame/JWindow in der Mitte des Bildschirms positionieren



## pc-world (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo.

Wie kann man einen JFrame bzw. ein JWindow in der Mitte des Bildschirms positionieren?

[PS: Wer fragen will, ob ich gegoogelt habe, ich *HABE ES*!]


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Mai 2008)

Dann benutze hier gleich noch mal die Forumsuche!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8774


----------



## pc-world (23. Mai 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann benutze hier gleich noch mal die Forumsuche!
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=8774



Danke, 
	
	
	
	





```
setLocationRelativeTo(null);
```
 ist die Lösung.

Beim googeln bin ich auch auf 
	
	
	
	





```
Dimension d = this.getToolkit().getScreenSize(); this.setLocation((int) ((d.getWidth() - this.getWidth()) / 2), (int) ((d.getHeight() - this.getHeight()) / 2));
```
 gekommen (bei Java ist auch eine Insel), funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht.


[Machen die Forumsbetreiber bei der Zeitumstellung nicht mit? ;-) ]


----------



## BitBoy (19. Apr 2012)

> [PS: Wer fragen will, ob ich gegoogelt habe, ich HABE ES!]



Wenn Dus jetzt Googelst, bist Du sogar Platz 1, dass nen ich erfolgreiches SEO :lol:


----------



## MasterChristian (19. Apr 2012)

Ich hab mir mal ne Statische Funktion geschrieben die ich immer verwende. Einfach das Fenster übergeben (Größe vorher festlegen) und fertig:


```
public static void fensterZentrieren(JFrame fenster) {
		
		Dimension dimension = Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().getScreenSize();
		
		int x = dimension.width;
		int y = dimension.height;
		
		int fensterX = (x - fenster.getWidth()) / 2;
		int fensterY = (y - fenster.getHeight()) / 2;
		
		fenster.setLocation(fensterX, fensterY);
	}
```

MfG MasterChristian


----------

